# Currently supported Samsung phones



## Red_Machine (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm thinking about moving back to Android and getting a used Samsung.  My budget isn't great, maybe £200 at most.  I can't seem to find a lit of currently supported Samsung phones (i.e. that still get OS updates), so I was wondering if anybody knew which devices are still current.  If I can't afford any of those, I'd happily consider an older one that still has CyanogenMod support.  Thanks.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 11, 2016)

A samsung J5 2016 is just more or less at your budget. and thats brand new.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 12, 2016)

You can get a Galaxy A5 2016 for that money, new with warranty. Its Lollipop OS is can be upgraded to Marshmallow.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 12, 2016)

Search for a second hand S6... no A or J series they are not popular in XDA either.


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 12, 2016)

May I ask why Samsung exactly, can it be any other brand?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Red_Machine said:


> I'm thinking about moving back to Android and getting a used Samsung.  My budget isn't great, maybe £200 at most.  I can't seem to find a lit of currently supported Samsung phones (i.e. that still get OS updates), so I was wondering if anybody knew which devices are still current.  If I can't afford any of those, I'd happily consider an older one that still has CyanogenMod support.  Thanks.



find a G900F or International Version


----------



## mcborge (Jan 10, 2017)

The S5 still gets updates. I got mine about 8 months ago for £260 unused from GAME. I bet they're even cheaper now if you can find one unused as i did.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2017)

mcborge said:


> The S5 still gets updates. I got mine about 8 months ago for £260 unused from GAME. I bet they're even cheaper now if you can find one unused as i did.




they are not getting Android 7.

You would need a custom ROM to have it.

I'm using a custom 4.4.2 ROM for the non ordinary appearance of TW or AOSP/AOKP etc


----------

